# Sunrise Breakfast Fatty (attempt #2...swing and miss again)



## jp61 (Mar 3, 2018)

I need to stop playing with my food :)

The thought was to make the eggs inside the fatty resemble a star?

My first attempt two years ago looked more like a WMD than a fatty.


















This time around I rushed too much to get it done and totally missed the target. Oh well, it still tasted good. Here's what it looked like in the end.
















Maybe I'll get lucky next time :D


----------



## motocrash (Mar 4, 2018)

It's a star...a Supernova.:D
It looks tasty just the same.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 4, 2018)

You sure are tempting me to have breakfast early this morning. Nice!!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 4, 2018)

The first attempt is pretty impressive, and although the second one didn't come out the way you wanted, I know it was good eats. thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2018)

Great job on the fattie, even though it didn't look as pretty as the first one.
It looks delicious!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## jp61 (Mar 4, 2018)

motocrash said:


> It's a star...a Supernova.:D
> It looks tasty just the same.





SmokinGame said:


> You sure are tempting me to have breakfast early this morning. Nice!!





danmcg said:


> The first attempt is pretty impressive, and although the second one didn't come out the way you wanted, I know it was good eats. thanks for sharing.





SmokinAl said:


> Great job on the fattie, even though it didn't look as pretty as the first one.
> It looks delicious!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al



Thank you guys!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 4, 2018)

That looks very tasty!


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 4, 2018)

That looks absolutely delicious - point for sure!

How did you do the eggs, step by step... and how did you make that awesome star on the first one?


----------



## jp61 (Mar 5, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> That looks very tasty!



Thank you!



redheelerdog said:


> That looks absolutely delicious - point for sure!
> 
> How did you do the eggs, step by step... and how did you make that awesome star on the first one?



Thank you!

I was going to post a "step-by-step" but since it turned into a "fail" I just posted the end result. On the first one I used a cookie cutter and this time around I used a form. I will probably try one more time in the future and will post on what I did. Here's some pics I took along the way for this one.



















































Anyhow, hopefully next time it will look like how I visioned it in my mind's eye. Taste wise it turned out pretty good and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

That first one is Pretty, Joe!!:)

But I'm betting they both tasted Fantastic!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Mar 5, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> That first one is Pretty, Joe!!:)
> 
> But I'm betting they both tasted Fantastic!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear! 

Making the world a prettier place one fatty at a time :)


----------



## lovethemeats (Mar 5, 2018)

No matter what you think. It still looks tasty. I'd eat the heck out of it


----------



## jp61 (Mar 5, 2018)

lovethemeats said:


> No matter what you think. It still looks tasty. I'd eat the heck out of it



Thank you!

Don't get me wrong everyone, I also think it looks pretty good it's just not what I was going for. I'm fairly confident my next attempt will be a success. :D


----------



## jp61 (Mar 5, 2018)

Well, if you're interested in my "Sunrise Breakfast Fatty" journey, stayed tuned. 
Version three is in progress...
I will start a new thread when time comes.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 6, 2018)

Looks beautiful... Like for sure, Congrats on making the carousel as well....


----------



## jp61 (Mar 6, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Looks beautiful... Like for sure, Congrats on making the carousel as well....



Thank you and thank you!


----------

